# Small Icons in Nova



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Ive been using the flat.icons by mitchs for my Nexus 7 and it doesnt fully apply the icons through Nova and also when manually selecting the icons some of them are small. Anyone have this problem and maybe know how to fix it?


----------

